
Salty diet makes you hungry, not thirsty - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/12047.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://insights.mdc-berlin.de/en/2017/04/mission-control-
bo...](https://insights.mdc-berlin.de/en/2017/04/mission-control-bodys-salt-
water-supplies/)

------
fpoling
This may explain why some diets to reduce weight strictly prohibit any salt
intake. When I read about that, their explanation was always vague and
essentially was hand waving about an experimentally discovered fact.

This study hints the real effect - to combat excessive salt the body needs
more energy that makes people hungry and eat much more than necessary to
offset the salt consumption.

~~~
Neliquat
Oddly, that would imply a high salt, low calorie diet would lose you the most
weight... if self control wasn't your limiting factor.

------
Neliquat
A friendly reminder that your body does indeed need salt. If your consumption
is not excessive, there is nothing to worry about. This effect is more about
eating a 3rd french fry,or potato chip imho. Read about electrolites (brawndo
joke here) and learn what balance makes you feel best.

